# Suggestions welcome: Hard time getting in the car - with the ramp



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Sorry I don't have any advice but I love that sweet face


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Lily is lovely! Are you saying that she doesn't want to use the ramp because it's scary for her or do you mean that she uses the ramp but still finds it difficult to get in the car?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lily's a pretty girl. 

Have you tried acupuncture or cold laser therapy for her? Over the years there have been several members that have used one or the other for treatment and it's helped their dogs. 

I would think if you add any type of stickers as you said, it might not be able to slide or collapse after using it. 

Maybe placing a yoga mat while she uses it would help, then you could fold it up after you've got her into the car.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

My Chumlee (16.5 years old) uses a ramp much like the one in your picture. When I first started using it, he really hated it because he was afraid and still tried to jump into the car which usually led to falls. I began acclimating him to the ramp by laying it flat on the ground and bribing him with chicken to walk across it. When he felt comfortable with that, I began placing it on a small incline and gradually worked up to using it to get into the car. Once he got over his fear of the ramp, it worked well.

At his age now, with the steep grade to get into the car, it's a struggle for him even though it has a non-slip surface. It's because of the decreased strength in his rear legs. If that's the case with Lily then maybe you could try putting the ramp on a lower grade (like a step stool)beside the car to allow her to climb the ramp and leave just one small step up into the car. Does that make sense? 

Also, does Lily take a medication for pain? Might be something to talk to your vet about.

Good luck!!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

brianne said:


> Lily is lovely! Are you saying that she doesn't want to use the ramp because it's scary for her or do you mean that she uses the ramp but still finds it difficult to get in the car?


Thank you for your reply! It’s a combination- It seems to be scary for her (I give her a lot of time, treats and love once she gets up - but because she is scared she also tries to avoid it;wants to step off it and then she collapses with her back rear.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Lily's a pretty girl.
> 
> Have you tried acupuncture or cold laser therapy for her? Over the years there have been several members that have used one or the other for treatment and it's helped their dogs.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Carolina. We have not tried acupuncture or laser therapy- we do have some ibuprofen like meds from the vet and I use them sometimes; could probably use more…
She gets all the good supplements for joints. So I will think about acupuncture/laser.
Thank you,
Heike


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

brianne said:


> My Chumlee (16.5 years old) uses a ramp much like the one in your picture. When I first started using it, he really hated it because he was afraid and still tried to jump into the car which usually led to falls. I began acclimating him to the ramp by laying it flat on the ground and bribing him with chicken to walk across it. When he felt comfortable with that, I began placing it on a small incline and gradually worked up to using it to get into the car. Once he got over his fear of the ramp, it worked well.
> 
> At his age now, with the steep grade to get into the car, it's a struggle for him even though it has a non-slip surface. It's because of the decreased strength in his rear legs. If that's the case with Lily then maybe you could try putting the ramp on a lower grade (like a step stool)beside the car to allow her to climb the ramp and leave just one small step up into the car. Does that make sense?
> 
> ...


Thank you, Brianne!
We have been using the ramp for 3-4 years, so she was used to it; but you got me to a good idea - to desensitize again. We had now some unpleasant experiences when she tried to walk up and barely made it to the trunk of the car.
Not sure how it can work with a foot stool, because she will need to jump up/ get on that. But yes, less steep will help. 
I will keep thinking 🤔 on that.

thank you 🙏

Heike


----------



## Andy3710 (Jan 10, 2015)

We used a similar ramp with our older Golden when he had hip and arthritis problems because it was longer and less of an incline. I agree that adding something to the surface may affect the telescoping feature. Maybe you could try nonslip booties for hardwood floors for more traction? We also tried laser therapy, acupuncture and Adequan injections in addition to the joint/pain supplements.

We used a sling but as the strength in his rear legs decreased it was more difficult for him to pull his body up the ramp using his front legs even with the support of the sling. His therapy center recommended a Help 'Em Up Harness. It provides more full body support and Lilly may feel more secure. There are several options available. Choosing the Right Harness  - Help 'Em Up® (helpemup.com). Sadly, our guy passed away from an unrelated issue before we could try it so I don't have any personal experience.

Lilly is a pretty girl - I hope you find a solution that helps.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Andy3710 said:


> We used a similar ramp with our older Golden when he had hip and arthritis problems because it was longer and less of an incline. I agree that adding something to the surface may affect the telescoping feature. Maybe you could try nonslip booties for hardwood floors for more traction? We also tried laser therapy, acupuncture and Adequan injections in addition to the joint/pain supplements.
> 
> We used a sling but as the strength in his rear legs decreased it was more difficult for him to pull his body up the ramp using his front legs even with the support of the sling. His therapy center recommended a Help 'Em Up Harness. It provides more full body support and Lilly may feel more secure. There are several options available. Choosing the Right Harness  - Help 'Em Up® (helpemup.com). Sadly, our guy passed away from an unrelated issue before we could try it so I don't have any personal experience.
> 
> Lilly is a pretty girl - I hope you find a solution that helps.


Thank you, Andy
I did see the 'help em up harness' advertisement at our dog swimming pool, I will look into it. (TeeHee - there are on backorder right now; do you want to sell yours?)

She doesn't like her boots to put on, we still do it (mostly for searching on slippery floors for nose work) but not on a regular basis, because it is a hustle. But yes, good thought, I might need to invest more time to get used to do that - and I mean both of us 

Thank you, that is all very helpful.

Heike


----------



## Andy3710 (Jan 10, 2015)

I think the surface of the ramp is pretty good. Our problem was he lacked the strength to pull himself up even with the sling.

I would gladly sell our harness, but we were able to cancel the order.

Good luck….


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Turple Lily is as beautiful as ever. Sorry, no real advice.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Thinking how I could better describe what I mean with the foot stool: Place a 2-step foot stool close to the bumper of your car. Place one end of the ramp on the ground and the other on top step of the footstool so the grade/incline is less steep. This would hopefully leave only one step-up into the car. Kind of like the picture below, but using a ramp to the top of the step stool with only one small step up needed into the car. Make more sense? 

I hope you can find a solution for lovely Lily.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome, thank you!
Heike


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

this is what I came up with: A step, the ramp and the yoga mat on top. Dried frozen shrimps.

Some sessions before hand on the floor and then up to the couch. That worked. 
Up to the car was still less then ideal.

But - I got the help em up harness borrowed from the awesome team at paws aquatics where we went swimming and that makes really a difference.

Thank you all!!!

Heike

It still was not


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looks like a great set up, hope it continues to help your girl.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So glad you found a solution! And what a smart, brave girl that Lily is for using it!! 💕


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

We continue to do sessions on the floor and to the couch to desensitize again. Now, with the borrowed 'helpemup' harness, it is really much easier and feels safe again. It is so easy to train her and to make her feel good, since she is really food oriented. 

I still want to be able to get into the car. She loves the swimming and that will help her too. She also still loves the nose work - she really perks up when we do those.

I will have acupuncture/laser in my back pocket.

Lilly is my first dog, so it is interesting to see that you do most training in the first year, but then one also have to open and do more training/ adjustments in the senior years. 

Thank you all,

Heike













Lilly with me - driven - right before a nose work search...


----------

